# Pfizer Not Mandating Vaccine To Their Employees



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Ain't this very interesting!

*Pfizer Is Not Mandating Their Own Vaccine To Their Employees*









Report: Pfizer Does Not Mandate Vaccines for Employees


Internal documents suggest the Pfizer does not require coronavirus vaccination of its employees.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

So what?
You want to get vaccinated, get vaccinated.
If you don’t, then don’t.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Rightly ordered.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Think the key word is mandate.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Of course not, because if their employees got it, they'd have very few functioning minds filling jobs in a couple years. And that wouldn't be very good for "his dark intent".


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I get the sentiment of the thread. The company that makes the shot won't be requiring the shot. Yeah, that's an interesting thing for sure. Do they know it's dangerous? Do they actually support freedom of choice when it comes to health?
Who knows.

What concerns me is what other companies are doing. I saw an article today stating that companies are putting out job listings that specifically state vaccination is required to get the job.
When in history has something like that happened? It used to be required that an applicant was the right skin color. It used to be required that an applicant was the right gender.
When will anti-discrimination laws include vaccination status? Will they ever?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> When in history has something like that happened?



Unfortunately, 1905.
Mandating a vaccine was upheld by the SC.

Mandating vaccines and the Supreme Court....1905.

The 1st link is the actual wording from 1905.
The 2nd link is it described on laymen's terms.









*Jacobson v Commonwealth of Massachusetts.pdf*








drive.google.com

Jacobson v. Commonwealth of Massachusetts, 197 U.S. 11 (1905)


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Mandating a vaccine was upheld by the SC


Yes, fora state to mandate it... not the feds
And, they did not rule against opting out due to religious beliefs.

And with all the deaths and injuries we are seeing from the conevirus so called vax, I hope lawyers against vaxxing have enough sense to bring all that out in to any case they are working on


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Goin Home said:


> And, they did not rule against opting out due to religious beliefs.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Most states have an exemption process to opt out over religious objections.

They won't be forcing vaxxines on muzlims, so this can be extended towards other religions as well.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Goin Home said:


> Most states have an exemption process to opt out over religious objections.
> 
> They won't be forcing vaxxines on muzlims, so this can be extended towards other religions as well.



I'm speaking of the Supreme Court case I posted and you referenced.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

That particular case was about a state that wanted to mandate vaxxines so their approval is just for states to be able to do this under states rights (Jacobson was trying to stop the state of Massachusetts from mandating vaxxines)

If the feds try this, there will be another court case concerning whether they can or not as it has not be tested in court whether the fed can mandate vaxxing nation wide.

Of course if it goes to the modern day SCOTUS then antifa / blm will intimidate these justices and they will rule exactly how the socialists tell them to rule.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Unfortunately, 1905.
> Mandating a vaccine was upheld by the SC.
> 
> Mandating vaccines and the Supreme Court....1905.


My statement was in the context of making a vaccination mandatory for employment.
At a certain point, discrimination is discrimination.

And the Supreme Court also ruled against Dred Scott, so let's not hold them on too high of a pedestal.
They're still just fallible humans in black robes swayed by the opinions of the time.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Goin Home said:


> Yes, fora state to mandate it... not the feds
> And, they did not rule against opting out due to religious beliefs.
> 
> And with all the deaths and injuries we are seeing from the conevirus so called vax, I hope lawyers against vaxxing have enough sense to bring all that out in to any case they are working on


Please provide data, FACTUAL, for “…all the deaths and injuries…”

People should post FACTS, not hyp, in order to be taken seriously.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> They're still just fallible humans in black robes swayed by the opinions of the time.


Yep, and on this subject they will rule as they are told to rule


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> Unfortunately, 1905.
> Mandating a vaccine was upheld by the SC.
> 
> Mandating vaccines and the Supreme Court....1905.
> ...


A direct result of the Yellow Fever epidemic that started in 1898.
Florida was very hard hit


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Unfortunately, 1905.
> Mandating a vaccine was upheld by the SC.
> 
> Mandating vaccines and the Supreme Court....1905.
> ...


I don’t understand mandating a vaccine. What if I want a disease? Do I not have the right to get sick? Anyone that doesn’t want to get sick is certainly entitled to get all the vaccines they want.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I was in elementary school when Jonas Salk invented the vaccine against polio.
When it was approved, ALL children under a certain age were given the drug. As a result, polio was eradicated in the US.
Also, ALL children under a certain age were innoculated against small pox. As a result, small pox was eradicated in the US.
I recieved both, in addition to the regular shots given young children in the 1960's.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes, and those 2 vaccines were totally and completely different than mRNA technology being called covid vaxxines which is gene therapy that tricks your immune system into doing things it would normally do on it's own.

These artificial instructions will eventually cause the immune system to become over active and will cause auto-immune disorder and the end result of that is your immune system because useless and you die of most any germ or bacteria floating by/

The numbers are in, the survival rate is substantially over 99 percent so this curremt "health crisis" is way, WAY less serious than polio and small pox and American are too stupid to notice they are being played. Even most doctors are just taking the mainstream narrative as gospel without doing any research.

So, sheeple that mindlessly follow the crowd.... deserve what they get!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Strawman argument.
Trying to deflect, are we?
They were mandatory vaccinations.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A little tidbit....
The average American kid receives 70 doses of 16 vaccines by the time they are 18.

*Could Proposed Mandatory Vaccine Laws Survive Legal Challenges? - Vaccine Impact*
There is a national push to remove vaccine exemptions for school-aged children, and new laws and regulations are being proposed all across the U.S. for mandatory vaccinations. What are the legal challenges to now legislating mandatory vaccinations to a population that no longer has the right to...







vaccineimpact.com


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Old style vaccines were actually giving people a little bit of the disease in a controlled way in hopes that the immune system would naturally produce immunity

Totally and completely different than mRNA technology being called covid vaxxines which is gene therapy that tricks your immune system into doing things it would normally do on it's own.

The 2 are not even in the same ball park!

If you'll notice the governments own VAERS Reporting System (Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System) you'll see that the conevirus so called "vaxxines" have killed and/or injured more people that all other vaxxines combined since they started tracking adverse reactions which was back in 1991 I think. 

What they are doing now is not only dangerous, but useless as it's not protecting anybody from the conevirus which is your strawman catching fire and burning to the ground!


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Strawman argument.
> Trying to deflect, are we?
> They were mandatory vaccinations.


No he's right in his argument. These jabs are fundamentally NOT vaccines. There have been mandatory vaccinations before (I believe they were wrong) but these are not vaccines, this is mandatory gene therapy or chemical exposure or mandatory experimentation. Its NOT a mandatory vaccine.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

KUSA said:


> I don’t understand mandating a vaccine. What if I want a disease? Do I not have the right to get sick? Anyone that doesn’t want to get sick is certainly entitled to get all the vaccines they want.


Weirdly enough, this has been one of my main issues with this. All the "plague of the unvaccinated" bs as a reason for forced vaccination makes me wonder: Shouldn't I have the right to be sick if I want? Its my choice whether or not I protect myself, right?
If the government started mandating gay men were A) tested negative for HIV before doing the unthinkable _excuse me while I go throw up_ B) annually vaccinated against HIV, the left would stage an incredible coup.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> No he's right in his argument. These jabs are fundamentally NOT vaccines. There have been mandatory vaccinations before (I believe they were wrong) but these are not vaccines, this is mandatory gene therapy or chemical exposure or mandatory experimentation. Its NOT a mandatory vaccine.


This is what many misunderstand... this ain't cho grampa's medical science we're dealing with.

We are now in the age of trans humanism and those that are alert know they've been working on this for years and it will end badly. Just like in the days of Lot, so it is now! 

Besides, medical science has always been nothing more than experimentation which has turned in to a profit center for corporations and for governments.

They don't care if you get well or not - they jus looking for a payday.


----------

